# Fragen zur einer AIO Wasserkühlung



## Hagelzuckererbse (6. Januar 2016)

*Fragen zur einer AIO Wasserkühlung*

Hallo, ich beschäftige mich gerade mit WK (AIO) und habe ein paar Fragen dazu: 1. Sind solche AIO Wasserkühlungen leiser als normale CPU Kühler? ( Hab den Alpenföhn Brocken Eco)   2. Ist die Kühlleistung viel besser?  3. Wie viel sollte man für eine AIO WK ausegeben? 4. Welche sind da zu empfehlen? 5. Welche AIO WK könnt ihr für das Phantek Enthoo Luxe empfehlen? Danke!


----------



## Pu244 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur einer AIO Wasserkühlung*

Ich habe micht die letzten Tage damit beschäftigt, hier das was ich so herausgefunden habe:

1: Nicht wirklich, jedenfalls wenn man sehr leise Luftkühler mit sehr leisen AiO Waküs vergleicht.
2: Die Kühlleistung geht fließend ineinander über AiO mit 120 mm Radiatoren sind etwas so leistungsfähig wie die Stärkste Lüftküher, kosten etwa genausoviel und haben jeweils ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Größere AiO sind überlegen.
3: Ca. 75€ incl Versand sind sinnvoll, dafür bekommt man eine Arctic Liquid Freezer 240mm², die werde ich mit holen. Sonst kann man da zwischen 50€ (erwarte keine Wunder) und 150€ versenken.
4: ich habe mich wie gesagt dafür entschieden: https://www.caseking.de/arctic-liqu...c&utm_campaign=geizhals&campaign=psm/geizhals


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur einer AIO Wasserkühlung*

1. aios sind blödsin... hab sellbst mehrere getestet und dagegen nen noctua nhd15 (nicht als review oder so nur daheim) der noctua war damals definitiv leiser und besser mit meinem referenzlüfter welcher einer der highendlpfter für wakü ist...
bin später dann auf echte wakü umgestiegen... ich rate von kowaküs ab... kosten viel und bringen schlechtere leistung... sowie du meist neue lüfter kaufn muss was extra kodtet und dann im push/pull dasse pberhaupt irgendwie an den noctua nhd15 drankommen...

damit is meiner meinung der rest der fragn hinfällig... ich rate davon devinitiv ab weil ich auch eine kowakü zum test behalten hab... ich war enttäuscht... nichtmal mit 4x 120mm lüftern auf max schaffte das ding den noctua nhd15 mit mittlerer umdrehungsfreuenz (kaumhörbar)


----------



## vd29 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur einer AIO Wasserkühlung*

Für das genannte Gehäuse entweder richtige wakü oder Luft.

Sinn machen die aio aktuell eher bei kleinen Systemen wo kein Platz für Towerkühler sind.

Aber mittlerweile sind die aio schon teilweise richtig ordentlich geworden bzgl Lautstärke. Allein die kühlkreisläufe für die komponenten zu trennen bringt schon was. Das Prinzip hat sicher Zukunft wenn es weiter verbessert wird.


----------

